# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Sauvegarder dans un fichier plat ou base de donnes?

## amine1980

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je travaille sur une application SWING sous netBeans, et j'utilise comme SGBD mysql.

j'ai une zone de saisie JTexteArea o l'utilisateur peux saisir des remarques (y'a pas de contrainte sur la taille de texte saisie : normalement illimite).

Actuellement je sauvegarde le texte saisi dans un fichier .txt, et chaque fois lorsque l'utilisateur ajoute du texte dans le texteArea j'ajoute le nouveau texte ajout dans le fichier .txt (chaque fois j'crase le fichier et je cre un nouveau ).

exemple : maintenant je saisie "bonjour", je cre un .text qui contient "bonjour", aprs je saisie "tout le monde", je cre un .txt avec le mme nom, qui contient "bonjour tout le monde" et ainsi de suite.

Je veux savoir qui est mieux?sauvegarder le texte dans un champ dans la base de donne ou dans fichier .txt ou bien stocker un CBlob?qui est mieux cot performance?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## JoeChip

Quelles performances ?

----------


## amine1980

Je veux dire par performance la rapidit d'excution.

----------


## v.charlet

Je trouve bizarre d'avoir un SGBD et de ne pas mettre les donnes dedans !
pour moi la question ne se pose pas, il faut mettre le texte dans la base, un fichier a peut se supprimer !

pour les performances,  mon avis il n'y aura pas d'impact ...

Vincent

----------


## JoeChip

Il y a vraiment un problme de vitesse d'excution pour sauvegarder un String, que ce soit dans le SGDB ou dans un fichier plat ? Pour moi, s'il s'agit juste de sauvegarder un seul string, le SGDB ne se justifie pas.

----------

